# Receiver an PC



## Leola13 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hai,

nach längerem googeln habe ich mich entschlossen meine frage einmal fachkundigen Usern zu stellen.

Es dreht sich um folgendes :

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Alice Telefon/Internetzugangs incl. TV Flat.
Da meine kleine Wohnung in Hamburg nicht unbedingt auf 2 Bildschirme (TV + PC) ausgelegt ist, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen über den PC fern zu sehen. Also den mitgelieferten Receiver an den PC anzuschliessen.

Nach Google-Recherche bin ich zu keinem befriedigendem Ergebnis gekommen, da es bei den meisten Themen um DVB-T geht.
Nach Aussage von Fachverkäufern einer nicht blöden Filiale eines Handelsunternehmens ist dies nicht möglich.
... und ausserdem wäre die Bildqualität sehr schlecht.

Also Frage, kann ich den Receiver an meinen PC anschliessen, oder nicht ?
..  und bei JA mit welchen Ergebnis ?

Anschlüsse :

Receiver     Scart, HDMI
PC              Nichts, keine TV Karte, kein TV Eingang an der Grafikkarte


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Man nehme einen "Scart zu Cinch"-Adapter (ab ca. 3 EUR), ein Audio/Video-Cinchkabel (Kosten je nach Länge) und einen USB Video Grabber (ab ca. 10 EUR).
So klappt es bei mir mit meinem Videorekorder, DVD-Player und DVB-T Receiver.

Allerdings gib der USB Video Grabber das Signal nur in PAL-Auflösung aus (mir sind jedenfalls keine höheren Auflösungen bekannt --> ggf. mal ein wenig suchen).
Ja nach Monitorgrösse und/oder Auflösung ist das Bild dann halt mehr oder weniger gut/schlecht (im Vollbildmodus).
Und der Ton wird max. im 2.0 Modus übertragen..... ein gutes Soundsystem kann daraus aber auch einen 5.1 Modus zumindest emulieren.

BTW:


> [...] kleine Wohnung in Hamburg [...]


passt nicht wirklich zu den Angaben in Deinem Profil. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Es gibt auch Converter.
Ob es jedoch auch welche gibt die z.B. über HDMI eingespeist werden und das Signal über z.B. USB ausgeben können (höherer Auflösung?), entschliesst sich meiner Kenntnis.
Kosten: ab ca. 500 EUR und aufwärts.
Da ist es deutlich billiger sich einen kleinen Flachbild-TV z.B. über dem Monitor an die Wand zu hängen. 

Alternativ würde es auch Capture-Karten (PCIe) mit HDMI Eingang geben (ab ca. 100 EUR).

Mit den Convertern/Capture-Karten habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrungen.
[/edit]


----------



## Leola13 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hai,



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> einen USB Video Grabber



Grabber, ich Dussel, der liegt doch schon zu Hause rum. Warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen. 

Btw. Passt nicht so ganz zu deinen Angaben.

Nicht so ganz. In der Woche in HH - am Wochenende im schönen Ostwestfalen.
Was macht man nicht alles für Geld.

Ciao Stefan


----------

